# Paragraph formatting for Biblical Text



## George Bailey (Sep 2, 2005)

I am putting together a reading-level copy of a translation without chapter and verse...just to have a translation version without the divisions and distractions. I'm doing this for my own purposes only, not publishing/selling, etc.

My question is: Are the paragraph separations accurate in modern translations? (i.e. even though there was no chap/verse in the greek/hebrew, what about the currently-shown paragraph separations?).

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 2, 2005)

Moving to the "Translations and Manuscripts" forum.


----------



## rgrove (Sep 2, 2005)

When the Koine Greek originals were written there was no punctuation. There were also no spaces between words, etc. This all was added to later manuscripts, and the chapter and verse business was added way later...

As for the Hebrew, I'm afraid I'm Hebrew impaired and don't know much about it's written history. Enough seminary students and pastors in these parts, though, that you should get a good answer eventually.


----------

